# purtroppo la discussione di bruco era chiusa e..



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

*In effetti avremmo dovuto cominciare dal concetto di arte.
Ma cosa intendi per "senza sapere nulla"?
Forse, se si sente l'impulso a creare, realmente a digiuno non si è mai.
Chi davvero non sa niente di arte è chi ne prova un disinteresse totale... E questa persona non sentirà un impulso creativo...
Ma per sapere... non basta guardarsi intorno?
Oggi poi l'arte è ovunque!
Graffiti, pubblicità, cartelloni... Sculture nelle piazze pubbliche... è difficile non saperne proprio niente.
Ma puoi apprezzare un Dalì senza sapere neanche chi è...
*
mi piaceva dire anche la mia
ti quoto 
non dimentichiamo che l'artista s'inserisce nel suo contesto, nel tempo in cui vive .spesso riteniamo erroneamente che nelle opere e performances dell'arte contemporanea non ci sia dietro la preparazione e cultura di quello che è stato nel tempo ma non è così.l'espressione però non può essere la stessa  di coloro i quali vivevano tempi ed esigenze diversi .
e concordo con bruco che dietro anche in  molte  forme di comunicazione ci sia talento artistico .
anche se , a complicare tutto, dobbiamo aggiungere che la cultura non è obbligatoria per esprimere arte ma tutto è veicolato da un linguaggio universale.
a dirla tutta io sarei per godere quello che ci piace lasciando gli altri fare lo stesso.
tra le cose che hai postato c'era un'esplosione di grande gioia e colore .


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *In effetti avremmo dovuto cominciare dal concetto di arte.*
> *Ma cosa intendi per "senza sapere nulla"?*
> *Forse, se si sente l'impulso a creare, realmente a digiuno non si è mai.*
> *Chi davvero non sa niente di arte è chi ne prova un disinteresse totale... E questa persona non sentirà un impulso creativo...*
> ...


 Qualche rara volta lo anticipa.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qualche rara volta lo anticipa.


Quelli bravi quasi sempre


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *In effetti avremmo dovuto cominciare dal concetto di arte.
> Ma cosa intendi per "senza sapere nulla"?
> Forse, se si sente l'impulso a creare, realmente a digiuno non si è mai.
> Chi davvero non sa niente di arte è chi ne prova un disinteresse totale... E questa persona non sentirà un impulso creativo...
> ...


Guarda e' quello che penso anche io... forse e' per questo che sono molto restia nei  confronti dell'arte contemporanea.

Per il resto non e' bello cio' che e'bello ma e' bello cio' che piace.

bentornata signora Minerva


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda e' quello che penso anche io...* forse e' per questo che sono molto restia nei  confronti dell'arte contemporanea.
> *
> Per il resto non e' bello cio' che e'bello ma e' bello cio' che piace.
> 
> bentornata signora Minerva


grazie.

io mi ci ritrovo in pieno.è chiaro che m'incanto di fronte ad un caravaggio e godo della  perfezione di narciso 
ma è in  un blu di yves kein (per dirne uno)
che leggo il mio tempo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qualche rara volta lo anticipa.


secondo me più che anticipare avverte più cose attraverso la  sensibilità interpretando quello  che anche gli altri hanno dentro senza saperlo


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie.
> 
> io mi ci ritrovo in pieno.è chiaro che m'incanto di fronte ad un caravaggio e godo della  perfezione di narciso
> ma è in  un blu di yves kein (per dirne uno)
> che leggo il mio tempo.


Pero' aspetta... quello che dico e' che non vedo ( per me modestissimo parere) nulla d'interessante dagli anni '70 e '80... io non mi rifletto in Caravaggio ma neanche in Cezanne... mi rifletto nella Factory per esempio. o nel punk.

20 anni di stallo non sono niente se si considerano i tempi dell'arte. Al  momento l'arte che mi da piu' _soddisfazione_ e' la fotografia senza ombra di dubbio.... sempre modestissimo parere.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' aspetta... quello che dico e' che non vedo ( per me modestissimo parere) nulla d'interessante dagli anni '70 e '80... io non mi rifletto in Caravaggio ma neanche in Cezanne... mi rifletto nella Factory per esempio. o nel punk.
> 
> 20 anni di stallo non sono niente se si considerano i tempi dell'arte. Al  momento l'arte che mi da piu' _soddisfazione_ e' la fotografia senza ombra di dubbio.... sempre modestissimo parere.


oddio.sulla fotografia non posso proprio essere obiettiva .
come ho detto tempo fa , se c'è una cosa che detesto sono le mostre fotografiche e a tanti sedicenti artisti da reflex in cerca di dettagli fondamentali preferisco i reportage vissuti .
amo chi fa cinema come storaro


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (28 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie.
> 
> io mi ci ritrovo in pieno.è chiaro che m'incanto di fronte ad un caravaggio e godo della perfezione di narciso
> ma è in un blu di yves kein (per dirne uno)
> che leggo il mio tempo.


Ecco. Io non sono riuscita a spiegarmi così bene, ma era anche questo che intendevo.
Riesco ad identificare più uno stato d'animo, una sensazione, un pensiero in un'opera contemporanea...

Concordo anche sui reportage fotografici. Perchè c'è molto più di uno studio dell'immagine... C'è esperienza, c'è vita, ci sono storie.

Il thread l'ho chiuso io perchè senza nuovi contributi, la mia parte cazzeggiatrice aveva preso il sopravvento.

Bentornata Minerva!!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ecco. Io non sono riuscita a spiegarmi così bene, ma era anche questo che intendevo.
> Riesco ad identificare più uno stato d'animo, una sensazione, un pensiero in un'opera contemporanea...
> 
> Concordo anche sui reportage fotografici. Perchè c'è molto più di uno studio dell'immagine... C'è esperienza, c'è vita, ci sono storie.
> ...


bentrovata.
un po' di sano cazzeggio deve essere tollerato e poi, scusa...ma autocensurarsi addirittura .odio il lucchetto


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (28 Settembre 2009)

Non partecipava più nessuno, così l'ho chiusa.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio.sulla fotografia non posso proprio essere obiettiva .
> come ho detto tempo fa , se c'è una cosa che detesto sono le mostre fotografiche e a tanti sedicenti artisti da reflex in cerca di dettagli fondamentali preferisco i reportage vissuti .
> amo chi fa cinema come storaro


No la metto in dubbio, e' il suo campo... ma alcuni di questi ben rappresentano l'assurda finzione che stiamo vivendo.
A me piace molto Salgado... cinema cosa glielo dico a fare chi mi piace che ormai mi stanco da sola a parlarne


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non partecipava più nessuno, così l'ho chiusa.




Ti ho segnalata! Era una bella discussione


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No la metto in dubbio, e' il suo campo... ma alcuni di questi ben rappresentano l'assurda finzione che stiamo vivendo.
> A me piace molto Salgado... cinema cosa glielo dico a fare chi mi piace che ormai mi stanco da sola a parlarne


se non sbaglio anche lui fa reportage sull'africa.
su questi fotografi, vedi kevin karter (quello della bambina e l'avvoltoio per capirci) 
c'è sempre la pesante obiezione di lucrare e speculare sul dolore.
d'altronde è solo portando a conoscenza del dolore puoi cercare anche di scuotere coscienze


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non sbaglio anche lui fa reportage sull'africa.
> su questi fotografi, vedi kevin karter (quello della bambina e l'avvoltoio per capirci)
> c'è sempre la pesante obiezione di lucrare e speculare sul dolore.
> d'altronde è solo portando a conoscenza del dolore puoi cercare anche di scuotere coscienze


Si e' Salgado e' quello io ho il libro The Children: Refugees and Migrants e Africa ... (mestamente vi dico che ne ho ricavato qualche carboncino da alcune sue foto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

ma io parlavo anche di quello superpatinato di cui non ricordo il nome 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sto dando capocciate al muro... comunque lo usano molto nella moda... guardi lei lo conosce perche' posto' anche una foto tempo fa.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e' Salgado e' quello io ho il libro The Children: Refugees and Migrants e Africa ... (mestamente vi dico che ne ho ricavato qualche carboncino da alcune sue foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma parli di quel surrealista di lachapelle?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (28 Settembre 2009)

Ma è vero che Kevin Carter si suicidò dopo essere stato perseguitato per anni con l'accusa di aver speculato sul dolore, nel caso della bimba con l'avvoltoio (che mi sembra gli valse il pulitzer...) ?


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma è vero che Kevin Carter si suicidò dopo essere stato perseguitato per anni con l'accusa di aver speculato sul dolore, nel caso della bimba con l'avvoltoio (che mi sembra gli valse il pulitzer...) ?


suicida sì...ma le vere  motivazioni non le sapremo mai.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma parli di quel surrealista di lachapelle?


Si ... mi son dovuta guardare tutta la lista di fotografi di Wiky 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi veniva Damachelier e stavo impazzendo!

A me lui piace


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (28 Settembre 2009)

Lachapelle era piacevole all'inizio, ora trovo sia diventato un po' ripetitivo...


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie.
> 
> io mi ci ritrovo in pieno.*è chiaro che m'incanto di fronte ad un caravaggio e godo della perfezione di narciso*
> ma è in un blu di yves kein (per dirne uno)
> che leggo il mio tempo.


L'ho visto questa estate a Palazzo Borromini. Ecco..diciamo che per me quella è l'Arte..mentre oggi, almeno per quello che riguarda pittura e scultura, abbiamo l'arte. 
Oggi l'arte con la A maiuscola si esprime in altri campi secondo me. La pubblicità è uno di questi. Come scrissi nel post di Bruco, a mio modo di vedere se Caravaggio fosse vivo ai giorni nostri io scommetto quello che volete che non avrebbe fatto il pittore.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'ho visto questa estate a Palazzo Borromini. Ecco..diciamo che per me quella è l'Arte..mentre oggi, almeno per quello che riguarda pittura e scultura, abbiamo l'arte.
> Oggi l'arte con la A maiuscola si esprime in altri campi secondo me. La pubblicità è uno di questi. Come scrissi nel post di Bruco, a mio modo di vedere se Caravaggio fosse vivo ai giorni nostri io scommetto quello che volete che non avrebbe fatto il pittore.
> 
> Buscopann


posto che di caravaggio ce n'è uno , l'arte è come l'amore dove non esiste serie a  o b ma quello che tu senti nel cuore , cervello o fegato ,se preferisci ,anima.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (28 Settembre 2009)

Appunto.
La mia sensazione è che buscopann giudichi secondo un suo concetto di tecnica piuttosto che sulla base dell'emozione.
(Che poi, anche qui... chi stabilisce che il realismo sia tecnicamente migliore di qualcosa di astratto? Lo aveva scritto anche Lettrice: Ottenere certi colori in base ad una precisa teoria non è semplice).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma parli di quel surrealista di lachapelle?





UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lachapelle era piacevole all'inizio, ora trovo sia diventato un po' ripetitivo...


 Lo sapete che ha fatto il calendario di valeria marini?


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo sapete che ha fatto il calendario di valeria marini?


lei è perfetta per lachapelle; credo che abbia posato anche per il patinatissimo newton


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2009)

*angeli sconfitti*

ho scoperto da poco elio de luca.







Dite alle madri che Sally non tornerà.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2009)




----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Appunto.
> La mia sensazione è che buscopann giudichi secondo un suo concetto di tecnica piuttosto che sulla base dell'emozione.
> (*Che poi, anche qui... chi stabilisce che il realismo sia tecnicamente migliore di qualcosa di astratto*? Lo aveva scritto anche Lettrice: Ottenere certi colori in base ad una precisa teoria non è semplice).


Infatti non ha alcun senso... la tecnica può essere sublime, e non produrre comunque arte (iperrealista o astratta che sia). La tecnica è condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente per qualunque artista. Senza, non vai da nessuna parte... ma da sola non basta.
Ecco un esempio di grandissima tecnica, che però a mio parere non si trasforma in arte...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeXr3aGy7FU&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti non ha alcun senso... la tecnica può essere sublime, e non produrre comunque arte (iperrealista o astratta che sia). *La tecnica è condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente per qualunque artista. Senza, non vai da nessuna parte... ma da sola non basta*.


Lo penso anche io e' quello che cerco di dire da qualche pagina LOL.
Che poi e' proprio la diversita' della tecnica che rende il messaggio piu' chiaro... fino ad arrivare ad estremi assurdi di Warhol che sperimentando l'ossidazione dei metalli faceva bere birre diverse ai collaboratori per poi controllare con quale marca di birra, la pisciata sui metalli dava l'effetto migliore!


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io e' quello che cerco di dire da qualche pagina LOL.
> Che poi e' proprio la diversita' della tecnica che rende il messaggio piu' chiaro... *fino ad arrivare ad estremi assurdi di Warhol che sperimentando l'ossidazione dei metalli faceva bere birre diverse ai collaboratori per poi controllare con quale marca di birra, la pisciata sui metalli dava l'effetto migliore*!


vabbè


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

nell'arte contemporanea  il contributo importante è proprio nell'innovativa di nuove tecniche.ad esempio;  il pittore che ha postato anna,de luca usa l'olio su cemento .ma quante altre sono nate .
ed è così che parlare di mancanza di tecnica diventa assurdo riferito ai giorni nostri dove il fulcro dell'espressione artistica è il mezzo direttamente 
dalla fantasia creativa di nuovi artisti .molti i concetti puramente intellettuali come quello del vuoto (per *Klein* stato simile al nirvana) 






*ultimamente ho questa fissa


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

Voi mi state fraintendendo.
Pero' non so piu' come spiegarmi


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Voi mi state fraintendendo.
> Pero' non so piu' come spiegarmi


 Io però ti ho capita...


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Voi mi state fraintendendo.
> Pero' non so piu' come spiegarmi


..ma ti ho capito.parlavo per il gusto di parlare 
non farci caso


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> nell'arte contemporanea  il contributo importante è proprio nell'innovativa di nuove tecniche.ad esempio;  il pittore che ha postato anna,de luca usa l'olio su cemento .ma quante altre sono nate .
> ed è così che parlare di mancanza di tecnica diventa assurdo riferito ai giorni nostri dove il fulcro dell'espressione artistica è il mezzo direttamente
> dalla fantasia creativa di nuovi artisti .molti i concetti puramente intellettuali come quello del vuoto (per *Klein* stato simile al nirvana)
> 
> ...


Signora Minerva De Luca ha studiato all'Accademia di Belle arti  (che non e' un passaggio universalmente necessario, si puo' essere autodidatti) ma ha studiato un sacco di roba... tante tecniche prima di approdare all'olio su cemento... che poi e' bravissimo anche coi pastelli. Puo' piacere o meno, ma che De Luca sappia il fatto suo si vede.
Klein... ma lui c'aveva tutt'e due i genitori pittori... biberon e composizioni, ne sapeva qualcosa di pieni e vuoti.

Ìl mio discorso sulla tecnica, che non significa accademismo (si puo'dire? Boh) e'basato sul fatto che piu' mezzi conosci per esprimere un concetto e' piu' si hanno le probabilita' di esprirmerlo al meglio. Chi ha rotto gli schemi accademici li conosceva, ha studiato molto, ha fatto tanta fatica e un lungo percorso che l'ha portato a determinati risultati. i _raw talent_ sono pochi.
Alla fine la potenza e' nulla senza il controllo. Non metto in dubbio il talento e la necessita' che ci sia per creare arte, ma il talento da solo raramente e' sufficiente.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

Che passionale che sono! Mi vado a dare un calcio in faccia!


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Signora Minerva De Luca ha studiato all'Accademia di Belle arti (che non e' un passaggio universalmente necessario, si puo' essere autodidatti) ma ha studiato un sacco di roba... tante tecniche prima di approdare all'olio su cemento... che poi e' bravissimo anche coi pastelli. Puo' piacere o meno, ma che De Luca sappia il fatto suo si vede.
> Klein... ma lui c'aveva tutt'e due i genitori pittori... biberon e composizioni, ne sapeva qualcosa di pieni e vuoti.
> 
> Ìl mio discorso sulla tecnica, che non significa accademismo (si puo'dire? Boh) e'basato sul fatto che piu' mezzi conosci per esprimere un concetto e' piu' si hanno le probabilita' di esprirmerlo al meglio. Chi ha rotto gli schemi accademici li conosceva, ha studiato molto, ha fatto tanta fatica e un lungo percorso che l'ha portato a determinati risultati. i _raw talent_ sono pochi.
> Alla fine la potenza e' nulla senza il controllo. Non metto in dubbio il talento e la necessita' che ci sia per creare arte, ma il talento da solo raramente e' sufficiente.


 sono assolutamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Signora Minerva De Luca ha studiato all'Accademia di Belle arti (che non e' un passaggio universalmente necessario, si puo' essere autodidatti) ma ha studiato un sacco di roba... tante tecniche prima di approdare all'olio su cemento... che poi e' bravissimo anche coi pastelli. Puo' piacere o meno, ma che De Luca sappia il fatto suo si vede.
> Klein... ma lui c'aveva tutt'e due i genitori pittori... biberon e composizioni, ne sapeva qualcosa di pieni e vuoti.
> 
> Ìl mio discorso sulla tecnica, che non significa accademismo (si puo'dire? Boh) *e'basato sul fatto che piu' mezzi conosci per esprimere un concetto e' piu' si hanno le probabilita' di esprirmerlo al meglio. Chi ha rotto gli schemi accademici li conosceva, ha studiato molto, ha fatto tanta fatica e un lungo percorso che l'ha portato a determinati risultati. i raw talent sono pochi.*
> Alla fine la potenza e' nulla senza il controllo. Non metto in dubbio il talento e la necessita' che ci sia per creare arte, ma il talento da solo raramente e' sufficiente.


Quoto. Vale anche per le innovazioni scientifiche, e penso per tutto in fin dei conti.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto. Vale anche per le innovazioni scientifiche, e penso per tutto in fin dei conti.


Per me vale per tutto.


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che di caravaggio ce n'è uno , l'arte è come l'amore dove non esiste serie a o b ma quello che tu senti nel cuore , cervello o fegato ,se preferisci ,anima.


E' ovvio che il talento è la base di partenza, senza di quello non si va da nessuna parte. Ma se il talento non si unisce alla tecnica spesso i risultati sono mediocri, nel senso che si può partorire una bella opera per poi comunque non lasciare il segno.
Faccio un paragone sportivo per rendere l'idea. Il signor Federer è il Caravaggio della racchetta perchè sa unire le due cose. Col talento di Federer ci sono stati e ci sono tuttora diversi tennisti, ma pochi si avvicinano ai suoi livelli. Mancano di quel qualcosa in pià che è indispensabile nello sport: tecnica, preparazione, allenamento fisico e mentale ecc. Sono quei giocatori che sono in grado di fare una partita memorabile e poi di perderne 3 di fila con dei brocchi. Sono buoni giocatori e basta. Sono giocatori di serie B in rapporto a Federer.
Non mi puoi dire che non esiste l'arte di serie A o di serie B. E' vero che l'arte è strettamente legata alle emozioni soggettive che è in grado di suscitare, ma credo che il Narciso d Caravaggio (tanto per continuare sull'esempio che abbiamo citato) suscita emozioni nella quasi totalità del pubblico che lo osserva. L'arte contemporanea non suscita nulla nella maggior parte delle persone che la osservano. E non credo sia una questione legata alla difficoltà di comprensione

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' ovvio che il talento è la base di partenza, senza di quello non si va da nessuna parte. Ma se il talento non si unisce alla tecnica spesso i risultati sono mediocri, nel senso che si può partorire una bella opera per poi comunque non lasciare il segno.
> Faccio un paragone sportivo per rendere l'idea. Il signor Federer è il Caravaggio della racchetta perchè sa unire le due cose. Col talento di Federer ci sono stati e ci sono tuttora diversi tennisti, ma pochi si avvicinano ai suoi livelli. Mancano di quel qualcosa in pià che è indispensabile nello sport: tecnica, preparazione, allenamento fisico e mentale ecc. Sono quei giocatori che sono in grado di fare una partita memorabile e poi di perderne 3 di fila con dei brocchi. Sono buoni giocatori e basta. Sono giocatori di serie B in rapporto a Federer.
> *Non mi puoi dire che non esiste l'arte di serie A o di serie B. E' vero che l'arte è strettamente legata alle emozioni soggettive che è in grado di suscitare, ma credo che il Narciso d Caravaggio (tanto per continuare sull'esempio che abbiamo citato) suscita emozioni nella quasi totalità del pubblico che lo osserva. L'arte contemporanea non suscita nulla nella maggior parte delle persone che la osservano. E non credo sia una questione legata alla difficoltà di comprensione
> *
> Buscopann


certo che posso; una è immediata ed evidente, l'altra no.
può esistere in quanto tale ed arrivare solo a chi la produce ma non sarà di serie b 
ma arte.
il problema si pone se lo sia o meno.e qui la faccenda si complica ancora


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

Arte di serie A e B uhmmm difficilotto... arte o non arte e' ancora piu' difficile.
C'e' da dire, secondo me, che si puo' riconoscere un valore artistico quasi innegabile che prescinde dal piace non piace... Dali' non mi piace pero' gli riconosco un valore artistico innegabile, un esempio.


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Arte di serie A e B uhmmm difficilotto... *arte o non arte e' ancora piu' difficile.*
> C'e' da dire, secondo me, che si puo' riconoscere un valore artistico quasi innegabile che prescinde dal piace non piace... Dali' non mi piace pero' gli riconosco un valore artistico innegabile, un esempio.


 Manca una definizione rigorosa di arte... da lì, la difficoltà.


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Manca una definizione *rigorosa* di arte... da lì, la difficoltà.


non potrà mai esserci.
per fortuna 
è anche questo il suo fascino..nessuno potrà mai tracciare i confini della fantasia espressiva e creativa


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non potrà mai esserci.
> per fortuna
> è anche questo il suo fascino..nessuno potrà mai tracciare i confini della fantasia espressiva e creativa


 Se ci pensi, vale per un sacco di cose... amore, amicizia... ed altro ancora. Probabilmente manca una definizione rigorosa per qualunque cosa.


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2009)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ci pensi, vale per un sacco di cose... amore, amicizia... ed altro ancora. Probabilmente manca una definizione rigorosa per qualunque cosa.


Spesso, salvo per la matematica pura, qualunque definizione diventa un limite...tutto ciò che é creativo e viene dal talento é sempre interpretabile dal sentire e dall'inclinazione individuale.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ci pensi, vale per un sacco di cose... amore, amicizia... ed altro ancora. Probabilmente manca una definizione rigorosa per qualunque cosa.


Credo sia cose indefinibili.

E tu mi mancherai papassero mio


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2009)

più che altro mi chiedo come sia uscito da moltimodi l'aggettivo "rigoroso" che ritengo più adatto a me.
urge giusta pausa di riflessione


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro mi chiedo come sia uscito da moltimodi l'aggettivo "rigoroso" che ritengo più adatto a me.
> urge giusta pausa di riflessione


sottovaluti il mio nickname.


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Spesso, salvo per la matematica pura, qualunque definizione diventa un limite...tutto ciò che é creativo e viene dal talento é sempre interpretabile dal sentire e dall'inclinazione individuale.
> Bruja


 Anche nella matematica pura.


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo sia cose indefinibili.
> 
> E tu mi mancherai papassero mio


 si, e forse è meglio restino così...
u too...


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sottovaluti il mio nickname.


era riferito ai dubbi esistenziali e al relativismo


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> era riferito ai dubbi esistenziali e al relativismo


 anche il relativismo può esser rigoroso, ahimè... spero di sfuggirgli. In quanto ai dubbi esistenziali, come non averli?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

Oh santo cielo!

Non s'iniziera' mica una discussione a carattere filosofico proprio a chiusura?

Per fortuna domani arriva mia sorella a fracassarmele


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo!
> 
> Non s'iniziera' mica una discussione a carattere filosofico proprio a chiusura?
> 
> Per fortuna domani arriva mia sorella a fracassarmele


 Ogni momento è quello giusto...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ogni momento è quello giusto...


Hai ragione... dai facciamoci l'ultimo trip


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

*the end...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione... dai facciamoci l'ultimo trip


*(Hagakure 2.38)*
Nel quartiere di Edo si usa una specie di cestino da pranzo intrecciato, che viene adoperato un solo giorno nelle passeggiate primaverili. Al ritorno lo si getta via calpestandolo. La fine è importante in tutte le cose.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

*Si la fine ha il suo perche'...*

Io lo dichiaro  ad ognuno che ode le parole della profezia di questo libro: Se alcuno vi aggiunge qualcosa, Dio aggiungerà ai suoi mali le piaghe descritte  in questo libro.
Apocalisse 22:18-21.


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

*e per concludere degnamente...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo dichiaro ad ognuno che ode le parole della profezia di questo libro: Se alcuno vi aggiunge qualcosa, Dio aggiungerà ai suoi mali le piaghe descritte in questo libro.
> Apocalisse 22:18-21.


This is the end
Beautiful friend
This is the end
My only friend, the end

Of our elaborate plans, the end
Of everything that stands, the end
No safety or surprise, the end
Ill never look into your eyes...again

Can you picture what will be
So limitless and free
Desperately in need...of some...strangers hand
In a...desperate land

Lost in a roman...wilderness of pain
And all the children are insane
All the children are insane
Waiting for the summer rain, yeah

Theres danger on the edge of town
Ride the kings highway, baby
Weird scenes inside the gold mine
Ride the highway west, baby

Ride the snake, ride the snake
To the lake, the ancient lake, baby
The snake is long, seven miles
Ride the snake...hes old, and his skin is cold

The west is the best
The west is the best
Get here, and well do the rest

The blue bus is callin us
The blue bus is callin us
Driver, where you taken us

The killer awoke before dawn, he put his boots on
He took a face from the ancient gallery
And he walked on down the hall
He went into the room where his sister lived, and...then he
Paid a visit to his brother, and then he
He walked on down the hall, and
And he came to a door...and he looked inside
Father, yes son, I want to kill you
Mother...i want to...fuck you

Cmon baby, take a chance with us
Cmon baby, take a chance with us
Cmon baby, take a chance with us
And meet me at the back of the blue bus
Doin a blue rock
On a blue bus
Doin a blue rock
Cmon, yeah

Kill, kill, kill, kill, kill, kill

This is the end
Beautiful friend
This is the end
My only friend, the end

It hurts to set you free
But youll never follow me
The end of laughter and soft lies
The end of nights we tried to die

This is the end


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

*e per concludere degnamente...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo dichiaro ad ognuno che ode le parole della profezia di questo libro: Se alcuno vi aggiunge qualcosa, Dio aggiungerà ai suoi mali le piaghe descritte in questo libro.
> Apocalisse 22:18-21.


 Questa è la fine 
magnifico amico 
Questa è la fine 
mio unico amico, la fine 
dei nostri piani elaborati, la fine 
di ogni cosa stabilita, la fine 
né salvezza o sorpresa, la fine 
non guarderò nei tuoi occhi... mai più 
puoi immaginarti come sarà 
così senza limiti e libero 
disperatamente bisognoso di una... mano straniera 
in un... paese disperato 
perso in una romana... regione di dolore 
E tutti i bambini sono alienati 
tutti i bambini sono alienati 
aspettando la pioggia estiva 
C'è pericolo alla periferia della città 
cavalca la King Highway, baby 
strane scene all'interno della miniera d'oro 
cavalca l'autostrada ovest, baby 
cavalca il serpente, cavalca il serpente 
fino al lago, l'antico lago, baby 
Il serpente è lungo, sette miglia 
cavalca il serpente... è vecchio e la sua pelle è fredda 
l'ovest è il meglio, l'ovest è il meglio 
Vieni qui e ci occuperemo del resto 
l'autobus blu ci chiama 
Autista, dove ci porti 
L'assassino si svegliò prima dell'alba, s'infilò gli stivali 
Prese una maschera dall'antica galleria 
e s'incamminò verso l'atrio 
andò nella stanza dove viveva sua sorella e... poi lui 
fece una visita a suo fratello, e poi lui 
s'incamminò verso l'atrio 
arrivò a una porta... e guardò dentro 
padre, sì figlio, voglio ucciderti 
madre... ti voglio... fottere 
Vieni, baby, rischia con noi 
e incontrami sul fondo del bus triste 
faccio un rock triste, su un bus blu 
uccidi, uccidi, uccidi, 
Questa è la fine 
magnifico amico 
questa è la fine 
mio unico amico, la fine 
mi fa male liberarti 
ma tu non mi seguirai mai 
la fine delle risate e delle dolci bugie 
la fine delle notti in cui tentammo di morire 
Questa è la fine


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

Eh pero' i Doors non mi piacciono troppo


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh pero' i Doors non mi piacciono troppo


 ma questa canzone dice tutto sulla fine... è magnifica!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

*Per il mio ammore*

"Glad To See You Go"

Gonna take a chance on him one bullet in the cylinder
And in a moment of passion get the glory like Charles Manson

Gonna smile, I'm gonna laugh you're gonna get a blood bath
And in a moment of passion get the glory like Charles Manson

You gotta go go go go goodbye glad to see you go go go go goodbye

Now I know the score I don't need you anymore don't want
You cause you're a bore I need somebody good I need a miracle
Should I take a chance on him? one bullet in the cylinder

Gonna smile, I'm gonna laugh they're gonna want my autograph
And in a moment of passion get the glory like Charles Manson

You gotta go go go go goodbye Glad to see you go go go go goodbye
Goodbye


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma questa canzone dice tutto sulla fine... è magnifica!


A dire il vero e' una delle poche che mi piace... insieme a Riders in the Storm e light my fire... anche se l'ultima mi da un po' la nausea


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> "Glad To See You Go"
> 
> Gonna take a chance on him one bullet in the cylinder
> And in a moment of passion get the glory like Charles Manson
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


La canzone dei Doors dice tutto, ma mantiene una forma romantica... la mia sintetizza e di romanticismo ne rimane ben poco... triste ma vero.


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La canzone dei Doors dice tutto, ma mantiene una forma romantica... la mia sintetizza e di romanticismo ne rimane ben poco... triste ma vero.


 gli sciamani sono notoriamente romantici... visioni, grandi spiriti... uno che inneggiava al dio lucertola, vuoi che sotto sotto non fosse un tenerone?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> gli sciamani sono notoriamente romantici... visioni, grandi spiriti... uno che inneggiava al dio lucertola, vuoi che sotto sotto non fosse un tenerone?


Era un tenerone di certo... gli riconosco una certa umanita' e a dire il vero mi ha sempre fatto un po' di pena il vecchio Jim


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Era un tenerone di certo... gli riconosco una certa umanita' e a dire il vero mi ha sempre fatto un po' di pena il vecchio Jim


 addirittura pena...?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> addirittura pena...?


Si infanzia di merda brutta... mica cotiche!


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si infanzia di merda brutta... mica cotiche!


 quello si, vero.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> quello si, vero.


E allora mischino non glielo dici?

Non riesci proprio a empatizzare tu eh...


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E allora mischino non glielo dici?
> 
> Non riesci proprio a empatizzare tu eh...


prenditi una coca nel frigo... e dammi le spalle!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> prenditi una coca nel frigo... e dammi le spalle!


Piu' che altro devo prendere lo scottex che mi sono sputata tutto lo schermo!

Guarda che quel trucco l'ho inventato io


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' che altro devo prendere lo scottex che mi sono sputata tutto lo schermo!
> 
> Guarda che quel trucco l'ho inventato io


ma mica ne hai l'esclusiva... io ho inventato quello del mazzo di fiori, ma se qualcuno lo userà davvero mica posso pretendere i diritti!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma mica ne hai l'esclusiva... io ho inventato quello del mazzo di fiori, ma se qualcuno lo userà davvero mica posso pretendere i diritti!


Il mazzo di fiori son brutte notizie.

(Cazzo e' il mazzo di fiori?)

Comunque sei un bastardo irriverente... adesso capisco perche' sei andato a correre... paura degli alieni?


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il mazzo di fiori son brutte notizie.
> 
> (Cazzo e' il mazzo di fiori?)
> 
> Comunque sei un bastardo irriverente... adesso capisco perche' sei andato a correre... paura degli alieni?


 cazzo c'entra la corsa con gli alieni...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    anche bolt non ha speranze, quelli arriveranno qui tutti supertecnologici... ed affamati da morire... dopo centinaia di anni luce di viaggio, immaginateli un po'... noi dopo 300 km di autostrada, agli autogrill ci mangeremmo il gestore...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cazzo c'entra la corsa con gli alieni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il muscolo e' duro da masticare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Basta che facciano in fretta...


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il muscolo e' duro da masticare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 seee ... guarda come ci piacciono i polpi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




beh si, speriamo non la tirino troppo per le lunghe...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> seee ... guarda come ci piacciono i polpi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu non sei un polpo... o si? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quattro salti in padella e via!


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei un polpo... o si?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aspetta che controllo... no, niente tentacoli ... quindi, presumo di no...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> aspetta che controllo... no, niente tentacoli ... quindi, presumo di no...


Io non te l'ho voluto dire prima ma ho la coda


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non te l'ho voluto dire prima ma ho la coda


 la cosa mi intriga più che mai... prensile?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la cosa mi intriga più che mai... prensile?


Ovvio... ho anche i piedi prensili.

Nel lontano 1996 vinsi la gara di accesa di sigaretta coi piedi


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ovvio... ho anche i piedi prensili.
> 
> Nel lontano 1996 vinsi la gara di accesa di sigaretta coi piedi


 Questi son traguardi... potrai dire di non aver vissuto invano!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questi son traguardi... potrai dire di non aver vissuto invano!


Ho anche vinto una corsa di pisciata... ma non voglio vantarmi troppo


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho anche vinto una corsa di pisciata... ma non voglio vantarmi troppo


 una corsa di pisciata???


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> una corsa di pisciata???


Pisciata in discesa... campionessa sui 1000 metri 1995-96


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pisciata in discesa... campionessa sui 1000 metri 1995-96


 scusa...ma in cosa consiste la gara? Sii più precisa...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> scusa...ma in cosa consiste la gara? Sii più precisa...













Ultima giornata del forum si pesta duro.

Niente pisci in discesa vince la pisciata piu' lunga... le pisciate inferiori ai 1000 metri vengono squalificate.

Ma guarda cosa mi devo inventare


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ultima giornata del forum si pesta duro.
> 
> Niente pisci in discesa vince la pisciata piu' lunga... le pisciate inferiori ai 1000 metri vengono squalificate.
> 
> Ma guarda cosa mi devo inventare


te sei fuori davvero 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma dove cazzo la trovi una discesa di 1000 metri a castello... giusto viale merello... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Non dirmi che facevi parte della brigata di piazza d'armi


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> te sei fuori davvero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viale Merello e' la piu' adatta... anche perche' il punto di riunione era la casa di un'amica in viale merello 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti giuro che non so quale sia piazza d'armi... comunque no, non facevo parte di nessuna brigata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Eravamo solo un piccolo branco di bastardi... ora quando li rivedo siamo un piccolo branco di grandi bastardi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai tu non facevi queste cazzate? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vedi ora mi metti in imbarazzo


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Viale Merello e' la piu' adatta... anche perche' il punto di riunione era la casa di un'amica in viale merello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, ma non la pisciata in discesa... ne facevo altre... 
Mi sto ricordando della vecchia discussione del lancio del nano


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, ma non la pisciata in discesa... ne facevo altre...
> *Mi sto ricordando della vecchia discussione del lancio del nano *





















Avevo un Amico detto il Ruttologo


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avevo un Amico detto il Ruttologo


certo che passare da una dotta disquisizione sulla percezione artistica... ai rutti e le pisciate, non è da tutti...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo che passare da una dotta disquisizione sulla percezione artistica... ai rutti e le pisciate, non è da tutti...


Tutto formativo!

Poi e' bello passare le ultime ore di forum a cazzeggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chiediamo scusa alla Signora Minerva va


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tutto formativo!
> 
> Poi e' bello passare le ultime ore di forum a cazzeggio
> 
> ...


 la dea min ci saprà perdonare...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la dea min ci saprà perdonare...


O mandare all'inferno.. si vedra'


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O mandare all'inferno.. si vedra'


 confido nella sua comprensione... e poi sa che l'adoro... potremmo sacrificarle qualcuno...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> confido nella sua comprensione... e poi sa che l'adoro... potremmo sacrificarle qualcuno...


Tipo?


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tipo?


 La scelta è ampia... ma non so chi gradirebbe di più, sull'altare...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La scelta è ampia... ma non so chi gradirebbe di più, sull'altare...


Io metterei te... dottolo fastidiosolo


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io metterei te... dottolo fastidiosolo


 essendo io il gran sacerdote sacrificatore, non è possibile... cara sartina ...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> essendo io il gran sacerdote sacrificatore, non è possibile... cara sartina ...


Hi, hi, hi...Multimodi tu che sei un fisico, non dovresti farti ingannare dai gradi...Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hi, hi, hi...Multimodi tu che sei un fisico, non dovresti farti ingannare dai gradi...Hi, hi, hi...
















caro Chen... tu che sei un samurai, non dovresti farti chiamare cialtrone...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> caro Chen... tu che sei un samurai, non dovresti farti chiamare cialtrone...


Hi, hi, hi... Multimodi, uomo di scienza, sai che quello scarabocchio non era dedicato al grande Samurai... Hi, hi, hi... La gonnella poi... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hi, hi, hi... Multimodi, uomo di scienza, sai che quello scarabocchio non era dedicato al grande Samurai... Hi, hi, hi... La gonnella poi... Hi, hi, hi...


 Non ci sono altri samurai qui sopra, caro Chen... nè piccoli nè grandi... non passarti solo perchè non ti va di rispondere per le rime al coniglietto nazista...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ci sono altri samurai qui sopra, caro Chen... nè piccoli nè grandi... non passarti solo perchè non ti va di rispondere per le rime al coniglietto nazista...


Hi, hi, hi... Ai coniglietti nazisti incido la svastica in fronte con la mia katana... poi li lascio liberi, capisci? Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hi, hi, hi... Ai coniglietti nazisti incido la svastica in fronte con la mia katana... poi li lascio liberi, capisci? Hi, hi, hi...


 ti guardi troppi quentin mi sa... Chen, meglio tardi che mai... resta il fatto che il coniglietto ti ha dato del cialtrone e tu lo lasci andar via con una semplice rasoiata? Niete calci volanti alla mascella... ?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ti guardi troppi quentin mi sa... Chen, meglio tardi che mai... resta il fatto che il coniglietto ti ha dato del cialtrone e tu lo lasci andar via con una semplice rasoiata? Niete calci volanti alla mascella... ?


Vaf******o non ce la faccio piu'...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Vado a pisciare in discesa e torno


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vaf******o non ce la faccio piu'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Metti il freno a mano mentre pisci, cazzona... sennò ti ritrovano in viale trieste accappottata


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Metti il freno a mano mentre pisci, cazzona... sennò ti ritrovano in viale trieste accappottata


Mi sono accappottata in bagno...ho i crampi dalle risate


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sono accappottata in bagno...ho i crampi dalle risate


Bene, è arrivata l'ora del mio ultimo messaggio... f a n c u l o  anche il jazz!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

Ammore mio voglio dedicarti l'ultima canzone...ovviamente dei miei fratellini deceduti

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ6_YSYCWu8

Gabba gabba you freak!


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore mio voglio dedicarti l'ultima canzone...ovviamente dei miei fratellini deceduti
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ6_YSYCWu8
> 
> Gabba gabba you freak!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


----------

